# T-rex traps for squirrels in attic?



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

i've had great success with trex traps for rats, but will it work for a regular squirrel with maybe peanut butter as bait? thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

can you post a photo of which trap you are using ?


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Squirrels are tough, I think they will laugh at it. 

Better you chase them all out and then seal up the openings they get in at.


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

bluefish7 said:


> View attachment 673260


that looks beefy enough to secure a squirrel but make sure you attach the trap to something or tie it off so the squirrel can't drag the trap away


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I use those too - (different brand) and have caught big rats in them.
the squirrels are getting stupid out of control in my area and are starting to chew wires and plastic stuff under the car hoods. I have set out traps with peanut butter around the cars but so far, no takers..
I am using the more heavy wood block with steel spring which "should" dispatch humanely and quickly.
_ALL_ animal traps must be tied to something solid with a stout string so if an animal is caught just by an arm or leg, he can't can't drag the trap off.
I also built some cardboard boxes so the animal can't enter the trap from behind and be flung somewhere injured and will die later in unwanted parts of the house.
since I had some raw peanuts on hand, I took half a shell and filled it with peanut butter and garnished it with a raw peanut held in place with a wire bread tie. it is lethal on mice and rats - squirrel is still in the testing phase. I'm thinking raw pecans or walnuts will work better. I also bought a Daisy CO2 BB "hand-held" to dispatch any injured ones that you don't want to handle while they are still alive.
you can also screw the wooden traps to a short piece of 2x6 - they won't drag that off.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

My squirrel problem just resurfaced.Iv had good luck trapping them in the past and sealing up their mode of entrance but they are back again. Looks like ill be getting out the cage traps again. I use mixed nuts for bait. I dont see the t-Rex trap holding them,i could be wrong.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I also used a cage trap baited with apple slices. They love apples.
Give them a few pieces outside the cage to lower their resistance and give them a taste of how good they are.

Bud


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

so trap was set inside attic and tied to louver for safety, apparently that critter got enough jump to fly out the eave or the trap jumped itself to get out and hang down the ladder like that. Either way that took about 3 hours total with peanut butter


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

bluefish7 said:


> so trap was set inside attic and tied to louver for safety, apparently that critter got enough jump to fly out the eave or the trap jumped itself to get out and hang down the ladder like that. Either way that took about 3 hours total with peanut butter


I never would have thought it could bring down a squirrel, tough lil critters.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

not counting the tail, the physical anatomy is probably pretty close to the same in both animals.
thanks for the update, Blue.
next project would be to staple some hardware cloth on the inside of that vent.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Like i said i could be wrong


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> not counting the tail, the physical anatomy is probably pretty close to the same in both animals.
> thanks for the update, Blue.
> next project would be to staple some hardware cloth on the inside of that vent.


Yes I was thinking about a better screen, not familiar with hardware cloth. The odd part of this house is that they spray foamed all of the attic except for this one area over the bonus room and left the gable vent and ridge vent. I'm wondering if I should just seal it up permanently, I've heard mixed things about the effectiveness of natural venting an attic, particularly one like this as its maybe 25' by 10'


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

if you have access to the inside of the vent, it is strongly suggested to staple hardware cloth over it.
you can get small pieces at any of the Big Box Stores - check the garden dept. next time you're there.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree... I guess it worked because it was a head shot... otherwise he would have got away with it.



Steve2444 said:


> I never would have thought it could bring down a squirrel, tough lil critters.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I got some of those T-Rex traps. Ill try apples ,nuts and peanut butter. I wouldnt bother them if they stayed out of the house,but they cant seem to give up the indoor shelter. And the neighbor whose home is part of a deplex we share, cranks on me about squirrels gettin in my side of the attic feeds the damn things in the yard.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well all i got was some grey fur in the T-rex . So squirrel was too big and strong for the T-rex . So about 3 days later i got him in my trusty wire cage trap. Big fellow. Eats at the neighbors bird feeder daily.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Did you get a picture of the big guy? These suburban critters certainly are well fed, just like my racoons. They can get pretty chubly.



turbo4 said:


> Well all i got was some grey fur in the T-rex . So squirrel was too big and strong for the T-rex . So about 3 days later i got him in my trusty wire cage trap. Big fellow. Eats at the neighbors bird feeder daily.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I wouldnt bother them if they were not chewing their way into the house and nesting in the attic insulation, chewing on wires. But at this point they must be eliminated by any means necessary.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

There squirrels are well fed and fat. They love all those bird feeders.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

turbo4 said:


> I wouldnt bother them if they were not chewing their way into the house and nesting in the attic insulation, chewing on wires. But at this point they must be eliminated by any means necessary.











Gamo Swarm Maxxim 10X GEN 2 Multi-Shot Air Rifle | Pyramyd Air


We've got a great price on the Gamo Swarm Maxxim 10X GEN 2 Multi-Shot Air Rifle. Shop and get expert advice from the largest airgun retailer!




www.pyramydair.com


----------



## Maraderchic (10 mo ago)

My biggest pride is that I was successful in hunting a crocodile. I don’t care if many others also did it and think it was not hard. For me, it was terrific. I was always afraid of them. Since the first time I saw one while on vacation, I had nightmares. And then I saw an article on ballachy.com about hunting. I knew then that the only way to overcome my fear was by being stronger than one. It might sound childish, but it helped me a lot. I did feel terrible for killing one. However, I knew that the species were too many, and some had to be removed to save the habitat.


----------

